# Does changing light bulb color affect fish?



## DavyJones (May 21, 2009)

Hi FishForums. I needed an answer to this question, and was hoping somebody here could give me a quick answer. I have a 29 gallon freshwater tank with a bunch of assorted Tetras, Silver Dollars, nothing too exciting. These fish have been under an Aqua-Glo light bulb for many many years, and today I went out and bought my annual replacement bulb. When I got home, I noticed that the label on the bulb wasn't my usual Aqua-Glo, rather an Eclipse Daylight bulb. I plugged it in, and I liked the color it produced, so I was planning on keeping it. I was simply wondering whether this change in light intensity and color will affect the fish, and if I should go return the bulb and get my 'old-faithful' type. Thanks for your help in advance!
-Trevor:fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the new daylight bulb will be fine.. after all; do not fishes in nature get daylight.....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The only thing it will really change is the coloring in the fish. Some look more colorful or less colorful in different lights. I have a light that really brings out the red coloration in my Cherry Barbs. It does not physically make them change, it is just how the colors are perceived.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

some fish will act shy in brighter light. Mostly they don't care. Plants care, fish don't.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

yupp. i have a red CFL on the 15 and a Blue and a white CFL on the 25. it doesnt mi babies.


----------

